# BBS software update scheduled for Dec 25



## Makai Guy (Dec 22, 2006)

We will be taking the bbs offline for several hours in order to update it to the latest version of the vBulletin bbs software on which it runs.

This is tentatively scheduled for late Christmas morning (US-EST).  We expect to have the board up and running with the new software by mid-afternoon the same day.


----------

